# New Firefox user - what is this popup?



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Just started using Firefox and really like the speed and simplicity. I keep getting this pop up window though several times throughout the day. 

The windows says:
You have chosen to open this file: application/octet-stream

Then it asks me if I want to open the file and choose what program to open with, or I can save to disk.

Anyone know what this is and how I can correct?

Thanks


----------



## Doug Vitale (Jan 27, 2005)

The problem isn't with your Firefox browser; it's probably the IIS Web server MIME Type of "application/octet-stream". See the "Misconfigured Web Server" section here:

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Opening_files_using_plugins

You might want to install common plugins (or update any existing ones) to be safe:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Looks like I'm stuck. I'm surprised there aren't more complaints about this. The sites I'm viewing that make that happen are common sites like msn.com, msnbc, foxsports, etc. Nothing out of the mainstream...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

kjjb0204 said:


> Looks like I'm stuck. I'm surprised there aren't more complaints about this. The sites I'm viewing that make that happen are common sites like msn.com, msnbc, foxsports, etc. Nothing out of the mainstream...


What are you viewing on MSN.com that causes this? I view the MSN home page all the time and don't get the popup you're referring to (even though I have seen it in the past).

Peace...


----------



## nappymonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I've never seen this before - maybe a screenie?

Nappymonster


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Exit Firefox.

In Windows Explorer, navigate to:
*C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs*
Open *all.js* file with Notepad.

Scroll down, and locate following lines:
*pref("network.http.version", "1.1");*
*pref("network.http.proxy.version", "1.1");*
*//pref("network.http.version", "1.0");*
*//pref("network.http.proxy.version", "1.0");*

Make sure, that first two lines don't start with "//", and two others, do.

When you're done, go File>Save


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Couldn't he change those settings from "about:config"?

Peace...


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

In about:config there is no option to disable line, other then delete


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

By commenting out those lines, aren't those options effectively being deleted?

Peace...


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

That's true, but I personally prefer disabling over deleting. You never know.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Not sure what to look for exactly. Here's what I'm seeing now:

// <http>
pref("network.http.version", "1.1"); // default
// pref("network.http.version", "1.0"); // uncomment this out in case of problems
// pref("network.http.version", "0.9"); // it'll work too if you're crazy
// keep-alive option is effectively obsolete. Nevertheless it'll work with
// some older 1.0 servers:

pref("network.http.proxy.version", "1.1"); // default
// pref("network.http.proxy.version", "1.0"); // uncomment this out in case of problems
// (required if using junkbuster proxy)


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

This looks OK. I'll look for some other solutions.


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Do you have Google Toolbar, or Google Web Accelerator installed?


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Nope. Nothing Google on my pc.


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

What Windows version are you with?


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

vista business


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok...
Close Firefox.
Navigate to:
*C:\Users\<your name>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\*
rename *mimeType.rdf* file to *mimeType.old*
Start Firefox, and see if the same error will show up.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Ok, I'll give that a shot and report back if I continue to see the problem. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

You're welcome


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

hmmm, still happening. It only seems to happen on msn pages or pages that I link to from msn.com. Maybe Microsoft has something hidden in there to annoy firefox users...wouldn't surprise me after their secret updates earlier this year.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

kjjb0204 said:


> hmmm, still happening. It only seems to happen on msn pages or pages that I link to from msn.com. Maybe Microsoft has something hidden in there to annoy firefox users...


Naw, I doubt it.  Which link are you clicking from the main msn.com page that generates the popup for you?

Peace...


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Here's one on today's page.....on msn.com home page, under sports section, story about a-rod signing his deal....

http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/7560086?MSNHPHMA


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Here's another one from today's msn.com home page. On the left column about JK Rowling's book selling for 3.9 million...

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=288383&GT1=7701


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Seems your Firefox is trying to download a image instead of displaying it.
Try running Firefox in safe mode.
*Start*> *Mozilla Firefox*> *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*.
This runs without any extensions and the default theme.
You can create a new profile, in case your profile is corrupt.
If nothing helps, I would try a clean install of Firefox.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Does safemode restrict any abilities in the browser?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Augie65 is not talking about starting your computer in safe mode but starting only Firefox in safe mode.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

I know, I'm asking what capabilities in Firefox are reduced by using Firefox safe mode.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

running firefox in safe mode disables all the addons (themes and extensions)
that gives you the chance to see if it was one of them causing your problems, if it runs fine in safe mode then try adding *ONE* addon at a time and checking to make sure it works ok after you do. When you reach a point where you have your problems again you know it was the last addon you used that messed things up for you.


----------



## L-S-EBuss (Aug 5, 2004)

Clear the cash.
I had the same problem with Firefox.
I installed Apache web server under a particular directory and then moved it later.
Well Firefox was still using the old directory.
Clear the cash by going into Tools->Options->Advance->Network(Tab)->Cash(Clear Now)button.


----------

